# S7 400 oder S7 300



## Gehling (8 Oktober 2008)

Ich habe eine Maschine mit SPS S7 / 400 Steuerung bestellt. Jetzt möchte der Lieferant gerne eine S7 / 300 einbauen. Wo liegen die Unterschiede dieser beiden Steuerungen. Habe ich Nachteile wenn ich mich auf die Steuerung S7 / 300 einlasse? 

Danke für kurzfristige Infos!


----------



## marlob (8 Oktober 2008)

Was ist denn das für eine Maschine??
Aber wenn der Lieferant davon überzeugt ist, das eine 300er ausreicht, sehe ich erstmal kein Problem.


----------



## MW (8 Oktober 2008)

Gehling schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Maschine mit SPS S7 / 400 Steuerung bestellt. Jetzt möchte der Lieferant gerne eine S7 / 300 einbauen. Wo liegen die Unterschiede dieser beiden Steuerungen. Habe ich Nachteile wenn ich mich auf die Steuerung S7 / 300 einlasse?


 
Preislich wird wohl die S7 300 wohl Vorteile gegenüber der S7 400 haben,

Als kleinen Vorteil (aus sicht eines Schaltschrankbauers) kann man wohl die größe der 300er sehen, die ist etwas kleiner wie die 400er.

Große Unterschiede gibt es zwischen den Beiden eigendlich nicht, bis auf einige kleine einschränkungen im Funktionsumfang der 300er. Aber wenn der Lieferant der meinung ist, dass er eine 300er verwenden kann, kann man ruhig darauf eingehen. Oftmals bringt eine 300er auch vorteile mit sich, ich denk da jetzt mal an die 31xC-CPU´s die z.b schnelle Zähleingänge mit sich bringen, wo man sonst eine extra karte benötigt(Preisvorteil).


----------



## SPSKILLER (8 Oktober 2008)

hi,
wenn ich Kunde wäre, und mir wird ne 400er versprochen, dann würde ich auch die 400er nehmen - schliesslich bezahle ich die auch.
Kommt aber auch stark auf die Modelle an.
Was wurde denn angeboten, und was wollen sie liefern?


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (8 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,


MW schrieb:


> Große Unterschiede gibt es zwischen den Beiden eigendlich nicht, bis auf einige kleine einschränkungen im Funktionsumfang der 300er.


So kann man natürlich auch ausdrücken, dass die S7-400 wesentlich leistungsfähiger und schneller ist, als eine S7-300. Das merkt man besonders, wenn man Kommunikation macht.

Die Frage ist aber eigentlich, ob die S7-300 die Anfoderungen, die die Anlage mit sich bringt, erfüllen kann. Wenn ja würde ich aus Kostengründen die S7-300 nehmen - das sollte sich dann aber auch im Endpreis wiederspiegeln.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## OHGN (8 Oktober 2008)

Gehling schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Maschine mit SPS S7 / 400 Steuerung bestellt. Jetzt möchte der Lieferant gerne eine S7 / 300 einbauen. Wo liegen die Unterschiede dieser beiden Steuerungen. Habe ich Nachteile wenn ich mich auf die Steuerung S7 / 300 einlasse?
> 
> Danke für kurzfristige Infos!


Wie lautete denn der Auftragstext?

*"Ein Stück Maschine mit S7 400 betriebsfertig liefern und montieren inklusive allem Zubehör"?*

Also mal ehrlich: ohne genauere Eckdaten der Maschine zu kennen, wird man hierzu wirklich keine ernstzunehmende Aussage machen können.

Ich nehme mal stark an, dass hier jemand "auf Nummer sicher gehend" die Maschine mit einer S7 400 projektiert/ausgeschrieben/angeboten hat.
Der Lieferant hat nun wahrscheinlich festgestellt, dass er mit einer 300'er technisch gesehen dicke klarkommt.
Wenn er die Kostenersparnis an den Kunden weitergibt, sehe ich darin auch nichts ehrenrühriges.
.


----------



## Markus (9 Oktober 2008)

er ist kein schaltschrankbauer, die baugröße ist ihm wohl scheissegal...

die unterschiede zwischen 300 und 400 als gering zu bezeichnen zeugt mal wieder davon das ... - ach lassen wir das...

die 400er sind wesentlich leistungsfähiger als die 300.
sie können anders ausgebaut werden und bernhard schon gesagt hat ist die 400er der 300er was die kommunikation weit vorraus.
auch in der programmierung sieht es bei 400er anders aus...
400er haben einen ganz anderen einsatzbereich und eine ganz andere pilosophie wie 300er.
wer bei der auslegung einer cpu eine 300er der 400er vorzieht wegen irgendwelchem onboardschnickschnack oder wegen der baugröße, der hat einen ganz gewaltigen ansatzfehler in seiner projektierung...


aber wie marlob schon gesagt hat kann es dir als endkunde eigentlich scheissegal sein was der lieferant für eine steuerung einbaut solange er damit nicht gegen liefervorschrifften verstößt und die anlage damit so realisieren kann wie sie bestellt wurde. (pflichtenheft, taktzeiten, genauigkeiten,...)


wenn er mit einer 300er klar kommt - er muss es ja wissen bzw. verantworten - würde ich das sofort akzeptieren. es ist erst mal für ihn um den faktor 2-4 billiger. ggf. geht da für dich auch noch was am preis.

und spätestens ein 10 jahre wird es auch für dich interessant, ich bin mir sicher das bis dahin der faktor zwischen den ersatzteilpreisen deutlich größer sein wird als der bei den jetzigen neupreisen.
und kann hat sich kollege spskiller spätestens ins knie geschossen mit seiner geilheit auf die paar lämpchen mehr und das große rack...


der grund wird wohl so sein wie ohgn vermutet.
ich hatte auch schon ein projekt wo der maschinenbauer ne 416er angefragt hat, ich musste dann auch mal ganz doof fragen ob die wissen was sie tun... ich bin mir bis heute sicher das ich das bissel bitgeschubse auch in ne 313 gebracht hätte. da mich die gefordertet 416 dann doch etwas unsicher machte habe ich eine 315er genommen die mit 4ms schnieselt...


ich habe das hier im forum schon häufiger erwähnt, ein maschinenbauer für den ich arbeite hat in 90% der anlagen eine 315er drin, ein konkurent der die gleichen anlagen baut hat generell eine 400er drin - und die kisten können weniger.
es hängt meiner meinung nach auch ganz gewaltig davon ab wie programmiert wird...


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (9 Oktober 2008)

Auch bei der 300 Serie gibt es unterschiede. Wenn man eine 400 gegen eine 313 entauschen will gibt es wahrscheinlich Probleme. 
Aber die 317PN/DP und die 319PN/DP sind HammerCPUs. Mehr als ausreichender Arbeitsspeicher, gute Geschwindigkeit, Kommunikation über PN Schnittstelle usw. Wir setzen diese CPUs in Anlagen ein, für die wir früher ne 400 geliefert haben, was natürlich einen Preisvorteil bei der Kalkulation bietet.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die 400 oft in Anlagen mit Bewegungen verbaut wird, weil jemand Angst hat, er könnte einen Ini nicht mitbekommen, weil zu langsame Zykluszeit.
Die CPUs sind dann zu 10% voll, aber scheinbar ist in anderen Bereichen der Automatisierung mehr Geld da.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## SPSKILLER (9 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> und kann hat sich kollege spskiller spätestens ins knie geschossen mit seiner geilheit auf die paar lämpchen mehr und das große rack...


 
Hast du n Rad ab oder was?


----------



## MW (9 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> die unterschiede zwischen 300 und 400 als gering zu bezeichnen zeugt mal wieder davon das ... - ach lassen wir das...


 
Ach Markus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich geh da eigendlich von der Grundfrage aus....



> Ich habe eine Maschine mit SPS S7 / 400 Steuerung bestellt. Jetzt möchte der Lieferant gerne eine S7 / 300 einbauen. Wo liegen die Unterschiede dieser beiden Steuerungen. Habe ich Nachteile wenn ich mich auf die Steuerung S7 / 300 einlasse?


 
Und da denk ich mal nicht als Programmierer sondern als Anlagenbetreiber und dem fällt wohl nur der Preis und möglicherweise die Größe auf, oder fällt dem eine um sagen wir mal 5ms längere zykluszeit auf, normalerweise nicht, als Kunde möchte ich meine Bestellung ordnungsgemäß erfüllt haben



> Hast du n Rad ab oder was?


 
Immer ruhig bleiben SPSKILLER, der Markus is immer so


----------



## Markus (9 Oktober 2008)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Hast du n Rad ab oder was?


 
gegenfrage: hast du das was du da oben geschrieben hast selber mal gelesen? ...hast du es verstanden?




SPSKILLER schrieb:


> hi,
> wenn ich Kunde wäre, und mir wird ne 400er versprochen, dann würde ich auch die 400er nehmen


 
warum bestehst du auf eine 400er wenn es die 300er auch tut?
damit sie nutzlos im schrank rumhängt und dein chef später schöne teure ersatzteile kaufen darf, nur weil kleinspskiller damals ganz ganz laut gweint hätte wenn der onkel maschinenbauer im nicht wie versprochen die schöne große 400er gebracht hätte?


@mw

1. was du gesagt hast war falsch - punkt! du musst dich jetzt nicht dafür rechtfertigen...

2. ich habe doch starke zweifel das ich der größte bin, aber trotz meinem geknicktem selbsvertrauen darf ich behaupten dass ich ein paar ligas über dir spiele...


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2008)

es heißt Ligen


----------



## MW (9 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @mw
> 
> 1. was du gesagt hast war falsch - punkt! du musst dich jetzt nicht dafür rechtfertigen...
> 
> 2. ich habe doch starke zweifel das ich der größte bin, aber trotz meinem geknicktem selbsvertrauen darf ich behaupten dass ich ein paar ligas über dir spiele...


 
Na dann hoffe ich doch, dass ich dein Selbstvertrauen wieder etwas stärken konnte.
*ROFL*


----------



## SPSKILLER (10 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Markus,

du hast n Rad ab!

Bist grad mal 3 Jährchen selbstständig und kriegst ne immer grössere Fresse.
Respekt vor dir *ROFL*

Was soll das dumme Gelabere über Ersatzteilpreise?
Hast du ne Glaskugel oder was?

Du solltest mal dein Verhalten und deinen Tonfall hier im Forum bischen überdenken, Mr. Hellseher

So long

Micha


----------



## sensei1 (10 Oktober 2008)

Genau ! 
Der Ton macht die Musik
Denke als Admin sollte man sich etwas seriöser verhalten.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Oktober 2008)

er ist admin - was wollt ihr?

er kann soviel große fresse haben, wie er will... auch wenn es mir nicht immer gefällt, benutzen wir doch alle seine hardware und erwarten von ihm, dass er die software auf dem neusten stand hält ...

findet euch einfach damit ab!

die zeiten, dass ich mich darüber aufgeregt habe, hab ich lange hinter mir gelassen und jetzt kann ich mich immer, wenn super-admin einen beitrag schreibt, entspannt zurücklehnen, das popcorn rausholen und zu sehen, wie die angepissten user reihenweise sich die zähne an ihm auszubeißen ... das ist so süß!


----------



## Eliza (10 Oktober 2008)

*Kindergarten.....*

Schön und gut wenn ihr euch gelegentlich mal anzickt, aber könnt ihr das nicht auf den Stammtisch beschränken, damit man im Thread die Themen lesen kann, die dahin gehören?


----------



## vierlagig (10 Oktober 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Schön und gut wenn ihr euch gelegentlich mal anzickt, aber könnt ihr das nicht auf den Stammtisch beschränken, damit man im Thread die Themen lesen kann, die dahin gehören?



huhu, das ist hier der stammtisch


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

sensei1 schrieb:


> Genau !
> Der Ton macht die Musik
> Denke als Admin sollte man sich etwas seriöser verhalten.


Geht mit ihm mal ein Bier trinken, dann werdet ihr merken, das er eigentlich ein ganz netter Kerl ist
Ansonsten schliesse ich mal VLs Meinung an.


----------



## Eliza (10 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> huhu, das ist hier der stammtisch


 
in einem eigenen Thread, den man dann notfalls ignorieren kann.


----------



## marlob (10 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> huhu, das ist hier der stammtisch


Obwohl der Thread vom Ursprungsthema eigentlich nicht hierhin gehört, aber da er nun mal im Stammtisch gelandet ist, können wir ja auch ein wenig diskutieren ;-)


----------



## Eliza (10 Oktober 2008)

können wir. das Chat-Thema passt auch hervorragend dazu.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Oktober 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> können wir. das Chat-Thema passt auch hervorragend dazu.



frauenlogik schlägt zu und läßt mich den faden verlieren... HÄÄÄÄÄÄH


----------



## Eliza (10 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> frauenlogik schlägt zu und läßt mich den faden verlieren... HÄÄÄÄÄÄH


ist dir das zu hoch? 

klick mal chat an und guck dir das thema an.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Oktober 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> ist dir das zu hoch?
> 
> klick mal chat an und guck dir das thema an.



da hat sich das geburtstagskind von gestern einen scherz erlaubt - ich bin ja dagegen, geburtstagskindern OP-rechte zu geben 

aber so schlimm ist das ja nun auch wieder nicht!


----------



## MW (10 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> da hat sich das geburtstagskind von gestern einen scherz erlaubt


 
Und hat doch funktioniert 



vierlagig schrieb:


> ich bin ja dagegen, geburtstagskindern OP-rechte zu geben
> 
> aber so schlimm ist das ja nun auch wieder nicht!


 
hattest du nicht auch das OP Recht ??? und du hast da auch jemanden OP-Recht gegeben der uns dan rausgekickt hat, erinnerst dich noch ?????

Nur Probleme dadurch 



> er ist admin - was wollt ihr?


 
Ich will Spaß haben 

PS: Die Reaktion von Markus war aber auch so vorhersagbar, da kann man ja fast nicht anders


----------



## zotos (10 Oktober 2008)

*Die Frage S7 300 / S7 400  ist wie die nach "Pest oder Cholera".*



MW schrieb:


> ...
> Ich will Spaß haben
> ...



Du bist doch in einem alter wo man nicht mehr und noch nicht wieder kindisch sein darf und folglich ist Spaß nicht drin.


----------



## MW (10 Oktober 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Du bist doch in einem alter wo man nicht mehr und noch nicht wieder kindisch sein darf und folglich ist Spaß nicht drin.


 
Ok, dann eben nich


----------



## zotos (10 Oktober 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Ok, dann eben nich



Genau!  ...und solange Eliza hier auf Contenance pocht, schon mal gar nicht!!!


----------



## MW (10 Oktober 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Genau! ...und solange Eliza hier auf Contenance pocht, schon mal gar nicht!!!


 
Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen



zotos schrieb:


> oh ich wusste gar nicht das der Kollege Zotos das Schleimen notwendig hat.


 
ROFLMAO


----------



## zotos (10 Oktober 2008)

@MW: wenn bei Dir Schleimen so aussieht wundert mich nichts mehr.


----------



## OHGN (11 Oktober 2008)

MW schrieb:


> .....
> hattest du nicht auch das OP Recht ??? und du hast da auch jemanden OP-Recht gegeben der uns dan rausgekickt hat, erinnerst dich noch ?????
> ....


Ich entschuldige mich hiermit nochmals ausdrücklich bei Euch für mein Verhalten.
Es war in der Tat ein Versehen und von mir so nicht gewollt...
.


----------



## MW (12 Oktober 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ich entschuldige mich hiermit nochmals ausdrücklich bei Euch für mein Verhalten.
> Es war in der Tat ein Versehen und von mir so nicht gewollt...
> .



Kein Problem, wolltest ja auch nur mal was ausprobieren.


----------



## Markus (13 Oktober 2008)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> 
> du hast n Rad ab!
> 
> ...


 
ich denke ich kann mir die große fresse auch leisten.
aber nur weil du sexuell etwas unausgeglichen bist und fachlich nicht gerade der hellste bist, deswegen bist du noch lange kein schlechter mensch! ich mag dich trotzdem!  





> Was soll das dumme Gelabere über Ersatzteilpreise?
> Hast du ne Glaskugel oder was?


 
nennen wir es gesunden menschenverstand...
zugegeben die steigerung des faktors ist rein spekulativ, aber selbst bei heutigen preisen ist der unterschied enorm...




> Du solltest mal dein Verhalten und deinen Tonfall hier im Forum bischen überdenken, Mr. Hellseher
> 
> So long
> 
> Micha


 
lass mich kurz darüber nachdenken -  - nein danke, fick dich! :s1:


----------



## Ralle (13 Oktober 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> lass mich kurz darüber nachdenken -  - nein danke, fick dich! :s1:


 
Mist, ich kann den Admin nicht verwarnen *ROFL*.


----------



## Markus (13 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mist, ich kann den Admin nicht verwarnen *ROFL*.


 

jetzt wo du es sagst...
ich kann mich nichteinmal selbst verwarnen.
diese böse forensoftware unterstützt mein grausames diktatorisches wesen sogar noch. ich sollte mit den entwicklern man einen trinken gehen, wir könnten bestimmt dicke freunde werden...


----------



## SPSKILLER (14 Oktober 2008)

Lieber Markus,
so werde ich  das nicht stehen lassen.

Deine unverschämte lümmelhafte Art, deine Rechtschreibschwäche und deine grenzenlose Selbstüberschätzung lassen darauf schliessen, das man es bei euch mit §173 StGB nicht so ernst nimmt - da passiert halt mal so n Fxxxfehler...
Deshalb verzeihe ich dir auch deine Aussetzer.

Die Selbstüberschätzung kann man evtl. heilen.
http://de.uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Selbstüberschätzung

Gegen misratene Erziehung hilft leider nix mehr.


----------



## Markus (14 Oktober 2008)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Lieber Markus,
> so werde ich das nicht stehen lassen.


 
nein das kannst du nicht...



> Deine unverschämte lümmelhafte Art, deine Rechtschreibschwäche und deine grenzenlose Selbstüberschätzung lassen darauf schliessen, das man es bei euch mit §173 StGB nicht so ernst nimmt - da passiert halt mal so n Fxxxfehler...
> Deshalb verzeihe ich dir auch deine Aussetzer.
> 
> 
> ...


das mit der selbstüberschätzung nimmst du zurück. wegen 173 - ich kann es nicht zu 100% wiederlegen, aber fest steht dass ich damals schon der beste war...



> Gegen misratene Erziehung hilft leider nix mehr.


 
ich werde die kritik an das rudel weitergeben


----------

